# A visit from coffee chap



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just had a flying visit/delivery from the man himself . Time for us to do an impromptu latte off.

First one by each of us ended up in the sink as blooming terrible.

Second pours

Mrboots - 5 oz notneutral cup










Coffeechap In a 2 oz tulip espresso cup ( his choice. )










Oh and I got this too ...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You need to make it a fair comp.... Same size cups

I don't fancy Dave's chances though with your current form. How's the best?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's a moth in your coffee Dave


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

He chose that cup not me ........


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So what did he deliver to you then Martin?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> You need to make it a fair comp.... Same size cups
> 
> I don't fancy Dave's chances though with your current form. How's the best?


Not had a chance to play yet ......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> So what did he deliver to you then Martin?


Put another pic up now Charlie ......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thought you may be upgrading to something like this. Looks amazing, looks like Robocops leg


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thought you may be upgrading to something like this. Looks amazing, looks like Robocops leg


It's amazingly quiet tho . When I next get a day off ( think it's gonna be a six-seven day run this week) ill do a clip .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You must be chuffed, You'd struggle to get one that could produce a better grind.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glenn said:


> There's a moth in your coffee Dave


Must be like one of those ink blot tests....I saw a pair of lungs.....could be worse I suppose.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, the mythos kinda dwarfs the L1. Looks great.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice many congrats, how did the OH react to it lol.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Very nice many congrats, how did the OH react to it lol.


I had pre warned her , she does what she normally does , pulls a face of complete disinterest . She's getting a new sofa ,and some money to spend in Edinburgh so can't complain. The kitchen is my domain anyway a


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your new grinder boots.

Should make a great pairing with L1


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That really does look like a beast!

I'd be interested in the comparison with the K30...


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Getting more compelling to organise myself to come for a visit


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oop north said:


> Getting more compelling to organise myself to come for a visit


Welcome anytime I'm actually here !


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

congratulations on the new grinder, looks fantastic - what a great combination!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

reneb said:


> congratulations on the new grinder, looks fantastic - what a great combination!


Thanks ,should keep me quiet and away for major purchases for the foreseeable future ......


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Welcome anytime I'm actually here !


I already know that, thank you - it's just me being busy with too many things!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks ,should keep me quiet and away for major purchases for the foreseeable future ......


Hmmm.. Weren't the L1 and K30 supposed to prevent this lol.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Hmmm.. Weren't the L1 and K30 supposed to prevent this lol.


Nope I promised nothing ..... Nothing , nada , ....


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice Mrboots, what's next a K10 fresh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

iroko said:


> Very nice Mrboots, what's next a K10 fresh.


Not at those prices, and the retention kinda put me off, i like to change beans a lot&#8230;..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn said:


> There's a moth in your coffee Dave


Ah that's what it was, to be fair what boots is completely neglecting is that he completely folded on the first pour under pressure, and I had to use his gear ha ha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Ah that's what it was, to be fair what boots is completely neglecting is that he completely folded on the first pour under pressure, and I had to use his gear ha ha


And your first pour went where ? Sink &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You cracked under pressure in your own home with your own gear, and then hurriedly poured you drink down the sink so it didn't get photographed!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> You cracked under pressure in your own home with your own gear, and then hurriedly poured you drink down the sink so it didn't get photographed!


Yep ............


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coward boots, coward


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You deserve to not be in the latte art comp.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm not remember ........Daren is


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm not remember ........Daren is


Bloody hell Dave, kick a man while he's down.

To add insult to injury you then go a pour a pair of latte bollocks at him in his own kitchen!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm not remember ........Daren is


No it was a statement " you deserve to not be in the latte art comp" should have clarified with "anymore!!"


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Bloody hell Dave, kick a man while he's down.
> 
> To add insult to injury you then go a pour a pair of latte bollocks at him in his own kitchen!


I did those bollocks as tribute to his first pour.


----------

